# Pokemon Brilliant Diamond leaked online ten days prior to release



## Flame (Nov 9, 2021)

That's just Brilliant /s

no spoilers you guys.


----------



## tfocosta (Nov 9, 2021)

Why should we be surprised? It's happening every single time now!


----------



## Reploid (Nov 9, 2021)

Mixed feelings. On one hand I dont' care, on the other I'm glad N got hurt.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 9, 2021)

Dialga manipulated time to let Palkia materialize the game earlier. This is canon.


----------



## scionae (Nov 9, 2021)

I really hope people don't spend too much money on these games. They are not worth for the price. Playing them right now and while the graphics are kinda nice, it just feels very weird.. The way they walk, the animations in the overworld... it all feels very "ugh".


----------



## Flame (Nov 9, 2021)

scionae said:


> I really hope people don't spend too much money on these games. They are not worth for the price. Playing them right now and while the graphics are kinda nice, it just feels very weird.. The way they walk, the animations in the overworld... it all feels very "ugh".



Don't spend too much money?

its pokemon. it only prints money. Pokemon is a Cash-Cow Miltank


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 9, 2021)

So not only is there a day 1 patch, it is larger than the base game itself?


----------



## linuxares (Nov 9, 2021)

Remember these games will get a massive day 1 patch. So I wonder what really is missing


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 9, 2021)

this is going always happen for games that are money makers.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 9, 2021)

like expected they did the bare minimum, no megas/gigantamax, no platinium content, they basicaly just made the game in 3d and called it  a day, this is the worst pokemon remake ever done imo.

they added no new mechanics or areas

firered/leafgreen new sevi island area plus updated graphics and mechanics matching 3rd gen
soulsilver/heartgold they did kanto justice and added alot of missing stuff, added small story for geovanny and all the graphics and mechanics of gen 4
omegaruby/alpha saphire new gen 6 graphics, added new mechanics and new mega evolutions, new delta episode, new way to fly roaming and etc.

THIS well they made pokemons and overworld in chibi 3d and done, not using current generation graphics or even mechanics, no new story episode no nothing...


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 9, 2021)

the 8gb update is not required but.......the music ingame will sound weird i heard


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 9, 2021)

Eh, wake me up when another Metroid game leaks.


----------



## laraklara (Nov 9, 2021)

did had anybody a new pkhex save editor for this game?

regards


----------



## tabzer (Nov 9, 2021)

Someone's going to jail.


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 9, 2021)

i read through forums and the day1 patch adds the full ost.....in the leak only about the half is present


----------



## anhminh (Nov 9, 2021)

I had seen GBA rom hack with more effort than this. No wonder they avoid advertise this game.


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 9, 2021)

my favs are gen 3 and 4.......gen 3 remake was pretty good.......gen 4.....WHY ILCA....ugh


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Someone's going to jail.


who?


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Nov 9, 2021)

I think this might be the most unfinished Nintendo game on the Switch on release yet


----------



## pustal (Nov 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 283915​As always, it's important to remember that GBAtemp's ToS do NOT allow linking to warez or illegal content



anymore


----------



## Seriel (Nov 9, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Remember these games will get a massive day 1 patch. So I wonder what really is missing


For starters supposedly most of the music is placeholder music (very poor renditions of the original D/P music), there are many bugs and some models or animations are missing.
Kind of glaring issues, but at least they're being fixed in a day one patch.

I wonder what else it adds, if anything.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Someone's going to jail.


Nobody is going to jail for this very leak. I bet.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 9, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> who?


Someone will leak images online and then Nintendo will go after them in misplaced retribution over this happening.


----------



## zxr750j (Nov 9, 2021)

I'll just wait for my physical version. Feels kinda funny though...


----------



## Aheago (Nov 9, 2021)

Flame said:


> That's just Brilliant /s
> 
> no spoilers you guys.


One of the main legendaries is a dog


----------



## Brigand (Nov 9, 2021)

I love how everyone always says to be mindful of spoilers whenever new pokemon games leak. The toxicity of the pokemon community right now is far worse than any spoiler these leaks have yielded, or could yield.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 9, 2021)

The DS games are still better, even compared to a PS3 game the 3D graphics just looks so outdated it hurts.


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 9, 2021)

It will have the full OST on day one patch, people keep posting (on other pages) that is really all this patch is going to have, Really what most people don't seem to know/understand is the OST is not going to take up the whole update the files but are going to be small in size, The missing animations and locked places people have been posting about should be fixed in this update also for all we know this update could change the whole game giving NPC new pokemon teams adding other pokemon that is not in the game right now, If you think about it they may have a striped down ver of the game on the cart so if it was leaked like it seems to be now people would not have the full/real deal kinda a way to battle the leaks and really thinking about it that is a smart move and I don't know of a gaming company my self that has done that to battle leaks but its a smart way to do it.
So in the end this could be a pokemon platinum update for the game but we will only know on the 19th.


----------



## Brigand (Nov 9, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> It will have the full OST on day one patch, people keep posting (on other pages) that is really all this patch is going to have, Really what most people don't seem to know/understand is the OST is not going to take up the whole update the files but are going to be small in size, The missing animations and locked places people have been posting about should be fixed in this update also for all we know this update could change the whole game giving NPC new pokemon teams adding other pokemon that is not in the game right now, If you think about it they may have a striped down ver of the game on the cart so if it was leaked like it seems to be now people would not have the full/real deal kinda a way to battle the leaks and really thinking about it that is a smart move and I don't know of a gaming company my self that has done that to battle leaks but its a smart way to do it.
> So in the end this could be a pokemon platinum update for the game but we will only know on the 19th.


That would be an amazing strategy to really hype it up upon release. The pokemon community is flooded with these leaks right now, and many people believe these remakes are going to be literally 1:1, and let's face it, Diamond and Pearl would make for rather horrid 1:1 remakes. There's a reason Platinum exists. If the day 1 patch overhauled it that much, the community would go crazy. I want to believe that ILCA could be capable of such a big brain move. We'll only know on day 1 though, still preordered it regardless.


----------



## Plazorn (Nov 9, 2021)

Can someone explain how they dump it early?


----------



## mattyxarope (Nov 9, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Can someone explain how they dump it early?


Leaked from a factory worker or someone who got it early from a retailer probably. 


On another note: The chibi art style of the game is atrocious. Chibi anything makes it look cheap af. 

That new Harvest Moon game was the same way. Looks like a terrible mobile game.


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 9, 2021)

Brigand said:


> That would be an amazing strategy to really hype it up upon release. The pokemon community is flooded with these leaks right now, and many people believe these remakes are going to be literally 1:1, and let's face it, Diamond and Pearl would make for rather horrid 1:1 remakes. There's a reason Platinum exists. If the day 1 patch overhauled it that much, the community would go crazy. I want to believe that ILCA could be capable of such a big brain move. We'll only know on day 1 though, still preordered it regardless.


I have 4 copy's preordered 2 dabble packs one dabble pack for my self and the other for my sister and niece.


----------



## Lucaserf (Nov 9, 2021)

mattyxarope said:


> Leaked from a factory worker or someone who got it early from a retailer probably.
> 
> 
> On another note: The chibi art style of the game is atrocious. Chibi anything makes it look cheap af.
> ...


ooooh finally, I hate the new Harvest Moon games, the chibi style just kills it for me. As you said, it makes it look fucking cheap, I ain't paying 40 dollars for that


----------



## SDA (Nov 9, 2021)

This "leaking before release" thing is getting out of hand. It already happened with both Metroid Dread and Mario Party Superstars, and now _this_?


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Nov 9, 2021)

Whhhhhat? How did this happen? I am so shocked


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 9, 2021)

SDA said:


> This "leaking before release" thing is getting out of hand. It already happened with both Metroid Dread and Mario Party Superstars, and now _this_?


Its the world we live in now, I Just hope my theory is right about the day one update overhaling the whole game, Its the best way I can come up with on how they can fight things like this.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 9, 2021)

Flame said:


> That's just Brilliant /s
> 
> no spoilers you guys.


I know who the champion is!


----------



## The_Hulkster (Nov 9, 2021)

So anyone who bought the game cartridge and doesn't go online and update, is stuck a an unfinished game?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Someone's going to jail.


Not if you have a VPN


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 9, 2021)

The_Hulkster said:


> So anyone who bought the game cartridge and doesn't go online and update, is stuck a an unfinished game?


Yep seems like it but don't forget if you know someone with the game you can have them send the update from there switch to yours without using internet what so ever its called match with local users.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 9, 2021)

did anyone test yuzu yet? I don't have my hacked switch on me but i'm pretty sure my gaming laptop can handle it


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 9, 2021)

Okay... and...?


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 9, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Not if you have a VPN


O yes you can, you don't think that vpn would not give your real IP if it would save them from Nintendo.


----------



## 0-volt (Nov 9, 2021)

Not surprise me! Another game To test


----------



## Master X (Nov 9, 2021)

So, what version leaked? Like, was this a early production demo, or was this the version pushed out for physical release?


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 9, 2021)

so basicly without a day1 update it's useless? i guess this will be the norm now to curb piracy


----------



## DAZA (Nov 9, 2021)

Wait...what?? theres a new pokemon game?...... yes i have been living under a rock lol


----------



## Chary (Nov 9, 2021)

The music is... Baaaaaad. Like yikes


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 9, 2021)

Chary said:


> The music is... Baaaaaad. Like yikes


That sucks. Wonder what else is bad.. Gen 4 is actually my favorite generation of Pokemon games.


----------



## Chary (Nov 9, 2021)

Memoir said:


> That sucks. Wonder what else is bad.. Gen 4 is actually my favorite generation of Pokemon games.


On one hand, it's Gen 4!!! Yay!!

On the other hand, the music is awkward bad midis (going to be fixed on launch, it seems)
Animations are jank in the overworld
Battles, just like OG Gen 4, are slow AF


----------



## g00s3y (Nov 9, 2021)

Spoiler Alert!

Ash dies in the end, along with Dumbledore.


----------



## N10A (Nov 9, 2021)

If putting an unfinished version of the game is their attempt to keep leakers from getting their hands on the whole thing early, than that has obvious ramifications for preservation, but I also see it as potentially playing with fire. If videos of an unfinished game leak and go viral it could have major ramifications at launch. It certainly is a strategy, but I think it would probably be best to just let leakers do their thing and let them advertise the game for you.


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 9, 2021)

Master X said:


> So, what version leaked? Like, was this a early production demo, or was this the version pushed out for physical release?


From what others have posted about it, It was a cart dump of Brilliant Diamond but the game on the cart is unfinished so day 1 update is must for it. I have it preordered and so I will not get to play till the 19th, I will have both copy's so I will play one updated and the other not updated to see what it is like to do so since it seems like there is so much missing on the cart.


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 9, 2021)

have the leaked Brilliant Diamond....game is not that bad but....chibi doesnt appeal for me



The_Hulkster said:


> So anyone who bought the game cartridge and doesn't go online and update, is stuck a an unfinished game?


no its playable but the ost isnt complete ....instead of the game soundtrack it sounds like someone plays the sounds on a trumphet


----------



## dude1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Master X said:


> So, what version leaked? Like, was this a early production demo, or was this the version pushed out for physical release?


its a early retail copy.
the remastered audio tracks are coming in a day 1 patch so thats why its unfinished until of course the patch gets released and/or leaked


----------



## Kopimist (Nov 9, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Not if you have a VPN


No VPN is going to go to jail for the leaker(s). If theyre smart, they used more than just a VPN to cover their tracks


----------



## WG481 (Nov 9, 2021)

*Can people stop leaking stuff yet?*


----------



## smf (Nov 9, 2021)

N10A said:


> If putting an unfinished version of the game is their attempt to keep leakers from getting their hands on the whole thing early, than that has obvious ramifications for preservation, but I also see it as potentially playing with fire. If videos of an unfinished game leak and go viral it could have major ramifications at launch. It certainly is a strategy, but I think it would probably be best to just let leakers do their thing and let them advertise the game for you.


Manufacturing takes time, if they put out a patch on release day then they can carry on fixing all the bugs while the carts are being manufactured and shipped.

It's nothing to do with leaks.


----------



## N10A (Nov 9, 2021)

smf said:


> Manufacturing takes time, if they put out a patch on release day then they can carry on fixing all the bugs while the carts are being manufactured and shipped.
> 
> It's nothing to do with leaks.


Yeah, you're probably right.
I was just responding to other people's speculation in this thread.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> [how do they get things ahead of street date]
> Its the world we live in now


?
It has been the world we have lived in for decades now, and likely will be as long we have hacked devices and retailers selling premade copies.



Sora Takihawa said:


> no its playable but the ost isnt complete ....instead of the game soundtrack it sounds like someone plays the sounds on a trumphet


To be fair if they had actually committed to that and gone full doot...


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 9, 2021)

for this they charge 60 Euros? seriously Nintendo?


----------



## smf (Nov 9, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> Its the world we live in now, I Just hope my theory is right about the day one update overhaling the whole game, Its the best way I can come up with on how they can fight things like this.



It's been happening since the 1980's

Release groups used to buy games from distributors & they would receive it before the official date as it's impossible to ship the games to everyone at midnight.

Within a few hours it would have been cracked and uploaded onto BBS.

The only difference is that now even lamers can get hold of them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2021)

smf said:


> It's been happening since the 1980's
> 
> Release groups used to buy games from distributors & they would receive it before the official date as it's impossible to ship the games to everyone at midnight.
> 
> ...


Plenty of dodgy market stalls and computer fayres loaded with whatever for Amiga games, PC games, tape games and whatever else, carrying on way into the PS1 era while that was all current.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2021)

Still better than Sword and Shield. Probably. Still, I wasn't gonna buy it anyway, I feel no sympathy for nintendo given how they treated their customers with their shitty NSO.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 9, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> Its the world we live in now, I Just hope my theory is right about the day one update overhaling the whole game, Its the best way I can come up with on how they can fight things like this.


it wont be lol if they were doing stuff like this they would advertise it as such, this was probably a bad revision they sent out to make the cartridges and only realized latter that it wasnt the correct build, nintendo will reprint this games in the future with the patch added but im guessing they sent a beta to make cartridges by mistake, it wasnt the first time something like this happened in videogames. the 8gb probably will address ost and several files/ textures that were improved from the wrong revision, they wont add anything for sure.

this was a mess the moment they said it wasnt even GF doing it, and handled to a studio that ususaly is a support studio that doesnt do most of the games but rather parts of games, it had to end up in a mess.

it would be fun if only one version used a bad build and the other is fine lol, i will wait and see, and if nintendo reprints the game with newer patch latter i will get that instead.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Nov 9, 2021)

Seems they got their pokeymans.

I'm still torn.
Get this one, or wait for the new one...
I only want the mons till Gen2 to be there..

60 is far too much for this...



anhminh said:


> I had seen GBA rom hack with more effort than this. No wonder they avoid advertise this game.


You should save that post for January...

It'll make this game look good by comparison


----------



## ZeroFX (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice lets download, not even buying this one tbh even if it's good, maybe physical used to be able to play online I'm tired of game freak.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 9, 2021)

oh hell no -cringes at trainer battle music-


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 9, 2021)

Reploid said:


> Mixed feelings. On one hand I dont' care, on the other I'm glad N got hurt.



Lmao. As if N are suffering some huge loss that will "hurt" them. The number of people pirating the games is an EXTREMELY insignificant number in comparison to those who will purchase them.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Nov 9, 2021)

How is it that small groups of people can make better Pokemon games in the form of ROM hacks and the highest grossing company in the world can't?


----------



## awin59 (Nov 9, 2021)

I played for about an hour this afternoon and didn't even notice anything strange with the music (I haven't really paid attention to it to be honest). I noticed one possible bug in the pokedex but, so far, it seems far from being "unplayable".


----------



## Seriel (Nov 9, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> did anyone test yuzu yet? I don't have my hacked switch on me but i'm pretty sure my gaming laptop can handle it


It works perfectly fine in Yuzu. I had to stop myself before I got too far in the emulator because I have it preordered @[email protected]


----------



## godreborn (Nov 9, 2021)

I plan to buy one of these games at least at some point, but after last month, I need to recoup some moneys.  is it worth getting both or not?  Nintendo had a special gift for people who got shield and sword, which I did.


----------



## DuoForce (Nov 9, 2021)

Playing through the game right now.  I wonder what the day one patch will offer?


----------



## awin59 (Nov 9, 2021)

DuoForce said:


> Playing through the game right now.  I wonder what the day one patch will offer?


Really hope they will offer different battle speed because they feel SO SLOW right now it almost prevents me to enjoy the game.


----------



## DuoForce (Nov 9, 2021)

awin59 said:


> Really hope they will offer different battle speed because they feel SO SLOW right now it almost prevents me to enjoy the game.


You must not have played the originals.  The battles are pretty fast IMO


----------



## awin59 (Nov 9, 2021)

DuoForce said:


> You must not have played the originals.  The battles are pretty fast IMO


I did but only when it came out. Surely the most recent pokemon games are way faster than this right ?


----------



## SonyUSA (Nov 9, 2021)

So anyone 20 years from now reliving their childhood won't be able to play this properly because the physical cart only has the beta build, essentially?


----------



## MrVtR (Nov 9, 2021)

Let the Mods and Translations *begins*, I'm already translating the game to Brazilian Portuguese here, game is made on Unity, piece of cake to make mods on it


----------



## DuoForce (Nov 9, 2021)

awin59 said:


> I did but only when it came out. Surely the most recent pokemon games are way faster than this right ?


They're about the same in speed.  The battle speed is fine, and if you want them to be even faster than just turn off animations


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 9, 2021)

It good it leaked after playing it i can say is not worth 60 dollars
They remove every fix from platinum and forgot it happen


----------



## gelderm (Nov 9, 2021)

switching from Diamond to Pearl edition, having only one rom:

Unlock Shining Pearl


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 9, 2021)

gelderm said:


> switching from Diamond to Pearl edition, having only one rom:
> 
> Unlock Shining Pearl


WHAT


----------



## scoobydude51 (Nov 9, 2021)

gelderm said:


> switching from Diamond to Pearl edition, having only one rom:
> 
> Unlock Shining Pearl



So it’s just the same ROM except only a flag is keeping it two different games…

Didn’t older games have the same thing?


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 9, 2021)

scoobydude51 said:


> So it’s just the same ROM except only a flag is keeping it two different games…
> 
> Didn’t older games have the same thing?


nope


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 9, 2021)

gelderm said:


> switching from Diamond to Pearl edition, having only one rom:
> 
> Unlock Shining Pearl


Wow really.........


----------



## Zkajavier (Nov 9, 2021)

gelderm said:


> switching from Diamond to Pearl edition, having only one rom:
> 
> Unlock Shining Pearl


Lol. After playing around with the leaked rom, and seeing how some things feel incomplete, or slightly clunky and out of place (like the no intro with a very weird title page and some weird transitions) I'm seriously hoping this is some kind of early review dump, or QA technical dump and some stuff will be adjusted on release date and cutscenes added or something.
In an utopia this is just some kind of strategy from Nintendo to prevent the actual thing from being leaked.

But since that would be too good to be true...  let's just laugh and cry


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 9, 2021)

I seen the NSP ... I'll wait it seems the game isn't complete without the update


----------



## Something whatever (Nov 9, 2021)

I heard its a trash fire again... what a shocker


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Nov 9, 2021)

Honestly, a huge day 1 patch is some way around deterring leaks. Doesn't stop me from disliking that though.

Not to be an old fogey, but I remember when games were released and distributed finished.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2021)

Not much interest in playing this one, even for free.  I'm just hoping Legends Arceus sells better to encourage more innovation/risk taking with Pokemon games.


----------



## Deleted member 572485 (Nov 9, 2021)

My thoughts on the massive day 1 update. The game is slightly over 4GB so this is not a way of using cheap 4GB carts and avoiding the "Download required" message on the box. It's more likely that this is to mitigate the impact of the inevitable leaks or the game was still unfinished when the physical copies were produced.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 9, 2021)

Emperor_Norton said:


> Honestly, a huge day 1 patch is some way around deterring leaks.


That does sound plausible. We'll see if the day 1 patch brings anything new to the table other than the obvious fixes, or if they'll bring some Platinum content or even small stuff the faster surfing etc, in form of updates or DLCs..


----------



## Ibcap (Nov 9, 2021)

gelderm said:


> switching from Diamond to Pearl edition, having only one rom:
> 
> Unlock Shining Pearl


Hey thats my thread  yeah as it turns out, theres only one relevant line changed between DB and SP roms, and by changing it with ipswitch you can just entirely change the version youre playing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> How is it that small groups of people can make better Pokemon games in the form of ROM hacks and the highest grossing company in the world can't?



Pokemon the game is a drop in the bucket compared to pokemon the merchandising empire. The games just have to be passable enough to keep a trickle of new kids coming in and older hands coming back


ROM hacks can also be for fans of the game where theoretically the game makers have to make it so the braindead kids can play it, to say nothing of if half the bugs I have seen discussed on this site for it this last few years are anything to go by then the ROM hackers are probably by far the better coders and game designers.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 9, 2021)

I just do not see the problems people are having. The music sounds perfectly fine, there hasn't been a single bug beyond a single brief cutscene being a tad low framey. The chibi art style doesn't look like some trash lazy crap just because it's chibi. Do people think that chibi art styles are trash baby garbage like they used to say about cel shading? This game is just fine.


----------



## Fugelmir (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## SexiestManAlive (Nov 9, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> It will have the full OST on day one patch, people keep posting (on other pages) that is really all this patch is going to have, Really what most people don't seem to know/understand is the OST is not going to take up the whole update the files but are going to be small in size, The missing animations and locked places people have been posting about should be fixed in this update also for all we know this update could change the whole game giving NPC new pokemon teams adding other pokemon that is not in the game right now, If you think about it they may have a striped down ver of the game on the cart so if it was leaked like it seems to be now people would not have the full/real deal kinda a way to battle the leaks and really thinking about it that is a smart move and I don't know of a gaming company my self that has done that to battle leaks but its a smart way to do it.
> So in the end this could be a pokemon platinum update for the game but we will only know on the 19th.


this is exactly what i was thinking


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 9, 2021)

Ibcap said:


> Hey thats my thread  yeah as it turns out, theres only one relevant line changed between DB and SP roms, and by changing it with ipswitch you can just entirely change the version youre playing.


Does it create a new save (for the other version) when you change it, or does it recognize the original save?


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 9, 2021)

people need to shut up about the day 1 patch
that's not adding anything


----------



## Ibcap (Nov 9, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> Does it create a new save (for the other version) when you change it, or does it recognize the original save?


It does not. For me personally I got a black screen when loading with my diamond save and had to delete the save to boot pearl, but someone else who tested loaded their save fine.


----------



## lapistier (Nov 9, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> I just do not see the problems people are having. The music sounds perfectly fine, there hasn't been a single bug beyond a single brief cutscene being a tad low framey. The chibi art style doesn't look like some trash lazy crap just because it's chibi. Do people think that chibi art styles are trash baby garbage like they used to say about cel shading? This game is just fine.


Yeah for real, maybe it's because I'm playing with headphones on but I straight up haven't noticed anything particularly terrible about the music? My only gripes right now are the lack of transitions for wild battles and the weird camera cutting back for trainer battles, but otherwise the bugs are still rather mild and I'll expect it will be patched out rather soon. Hopefully since it's in Unity it'll be even easier to mod though. I'd really like a mod to turn off the EXP Share.

It may not be a "remake" that we're used to, and I'm disappointed for that, but for a straight remaster I think it's still fun. (At least they weren't faithful to the slow movement speed!)


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 9, 2021)

The game has SUCH bad frame drops at random points. Right in twinleaf town when your rival comes through the door and crashes into you it literally moves like a slideshow


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 9, 2021)

Just saw the ending credits. imagine the Diamond ending here  but a black screen


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Nov 9, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Not if you have a VPN



VPN or no VPN ...everything gets logged!
I'll give Nintendo 3 months to catch the person or people involved.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 9, 2021)

iQue said:


> VPN or no VPN ...everything gets logged!
> I'll give Nintendo 3 months to catch the person or people involved.


it's not that hard to avoid being caught like that. No, not "everything gets logged." There are plenty of ways around activity logging and trace-able account accesses. Unless nintendo has the japanese equivilant of the cia in their pocket, they aren't going to find someone who isn't an idiot using their own home wifi.


----------



## Viri (Nov 9, 2021)

Oh no, not the spoilers! 

I guess time to go find Pokemon Diamond  on those certain shops, and see if I'm let down.


----------



## andyhappypants (Nov 9, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> it's not that hard to avoid being caught like that. No, not "everything gets logged." There are plenty of ways around activity logging and trace-able account accesses. Unless nintendo has the japanese equivilant of the cia in their pocket, they aren't going to find someone who isn't an idiot using their own home wifi.


I agree, 
This is why we have things like telegram, loads of great groups there


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Nov 10, 2021)

Nintendo's security is starting to feel like Swiss cheese.


----------



## Aheago (Nov 10, 2021)

has anyone found a way to put the pokewatch away, after you use it? Its so annoying just sitting in the corner of your screen


----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 10, 2021)

iQue said:


> VPN or no VPN ...everything gets logged!
> I'll give Nintendo 3 months to catch the person or people involved.


That's not how it works. Logs are only kept for as long as the VPN host decides, and they could very well have them set to wipe after an hour, or have them wipe after you disconnect from the network. "Once it's online it's there forever" is a scare tactic used to convince kids and teenagers online privacy doesn't exist so they don't do anything stupid. It's unlikely the VPN provider (if they're reputable) cares and will cooperate because you pirated a game.


----------



## Kopimist (Nov 10, 2021)

Guacaholey said:


> That's not how it works. Logs are only kept for as long as the VPN host decides, and they could very well have them set to wipe after an hour, or have them wipe after you disconnect from the network. "Once it's online it's there forever" is a scare tactic used to convince kids and teenagers online privacy doesn't exist so they don't do anything stupid. It's unlikely the VPN provider (if they're reputable) cares and will cooperate because you pirated a game.


It really depends on what country the VPN is located in. Different countries have different laws. Honestly though, whoever is leaking these games is not just going to use a VPN alone and call it a day


----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 10, 2021)

Kopimist said:


> It really depends on what country the VPN is located in. Different countries have different laws. Honestly though, whoever is leaking these games is not just going to use a VPN alone and call it a day


Right, which is why many of the "good" ones are located outside of North America. I have no doubt some logs are kept, but I can't imagine much is kept unless the user is doing shady stuff, in which case they're probably using more than a VPN. But people who get caught either don't use VPNs and other stuff to help anonymity, or they're idiots who post in Discord servers bragging thinking that they'll never get caught when it's actually pretty easy to get Discord chat logs, so they get caught even if they are using a VPN.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm really enjoying it so far. It's very cute. And exp share permanently on by default is a no-brainer that I'm glad they did. Grinding sucks.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 10, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'm really enjoying it so far. It's very cute. And exp share permanently on by default is a no-brainer that I'm glad they did. Grinding sucks.
> 
> View attachment 284005


But it sucks when you constantly 1 hit KO everything that crosses your path

It would be nice if I had to put in effort or thought. The game was already not very hard in 2006 but now it's a snooze fest


----------



## ertaboy356b (Nov 10, 2021)

Spoiler: You'll fight cynthia when you unknowingly enter one of the houses later in this game. Prepare to get fucked!


----------



## Chaosta (Nov 10, 2021)

this article acts like every nintendo game doesnt get leaked days/weeks before its release. this is nothing new, the media just now catching on.


----------



## techmuse (Nov 10, 2021)

Since this game is made with unity, at least this will be a very fun game to romhack so thats a plus as someone who likes modding videogames


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hold up? I just talked to a random guy in the third or fourth town, and they just give you a free jirachi!? Why!?


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 10, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> Hold up? I just talked to a random guy in the third or fourth town, and they just give you a free jirachi!? Why!?


your sword and shield save data does that


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 10, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> your sword and shield save data does that


I heard about that, but before even getting to second gym? I assumed you'd get it in postgame.


----------



## Valwinz (Nov 10, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> I heard about that, but before even getting to second gym? I assumed you'd get it in postgame.


Welcome to brilliant diamond and pearl 
also lets go data give you a mew too


----------



## x65943 (Nov 10, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> Hold up? I just talked to a random guy in the third or fourth town, and they just give you a free jirachi!? Why!?


I think you get a mew for playing let's go Eevee/pika and a Jirachi for playing sword and shield

Basically it's reading your save data


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 10, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I think you get a mew for playing let's go Eevee/pika and a Jirachi for playing sword and shield
> 
> Basically it's reading your save data


So if you have a save file for both games does it give you both mew and a Jirachi per game or you pick witch one or it gives you a random one.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 10, 2021)

leerpsp said:


> So if you have a save file for both games does it give you both mew and a Jirachi per game or you pick witch one or it gives you a random one.


Two different guys I think

So yes you get both


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2021)

iQue said:


> VPN or no VPN ...everything gets logged!
> I'll give Nintendo 3 months to catch the person or people involved.



I doubt they will do anything.


----------



## Kopimist (Nov 10, 2021)

If Nintendo could nail the people behind these leaks they would big time. It depends on how well they hid themselves the. Nintendo would certainly make an example out of the leaker if they knew who they were


----------



## AceyBwoi (Nov 10, 2021)

Whoops I just said some old news lol


----------



## awin59 (Nov 10, 2021)

Aheago said:


> has anyone found a way to put the pokewatch away, after you use it? Its so annoying just sitting in the corner of your screen


You have to long press R (the same button used to open it)


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Nov 10, 2021)

I haven't played it for long and lacking the day 1 update what I played is essentially an unfinished beta of the game but so far my impression of the game is that it's not worth your time or money. The environments look good enough but the character and Pokemon models are ugly. You can't move 360 degrees with the joycons. Your movement is locked to 22.5 degree intervals when running and 45 degree intervals when walking.


----------



## Chaosta (Nov 10, 2021)

Mike_Hunt said:


> I haven't played it for long and lacking the day 1 update what I played is essentially an unfinished beta of the game but so far my impression of the game is that it's not worth your time or money.


im 12hrs in and only thing thats wrong is safari zone shinies dont have the shiny effect when encountered. otherwise 0 issues. maybe you got a bad copy.


----------



## Spider_Man (Nov 10, 2021)

Flame said:


> Don't spend too much money?
> 
> its pokemon. it only prints money. Pokemon is a Cash-Cow Miltank


It nintendont how can they print money with very little effort.....

Keep recycling its old shit but with slighly better graphics.

Me personally i would have rather seen the originals remade in this style, red/green/blue and yellow.

That's when pokemon had style, now it's just like they have a random generator, they throw in its base type, weakeness, stong points and ta da the computer craps out a new desing and name for some fucking disgusting thing they call a pokemon.

They long lost the touch but carried on because the loyal sheep follow the flock.

Next gen i bet we will see a simple grey rectangle with googly eyes and its can pass off as a pokemon lol


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 10, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> Me personally i would have rather seen the originals remade in this style, red/green/blue and yellow.


Lol, yeah. Remake Gen 1 a third time. That'll go over well. Says the person who (in the exact same post) complains about quote "recycling its old shit but with slighly better graphics" only to follow it with how you would rather they reycle a slightly older shit with slightly better graphics... even though they literally already did on the exact same console XD


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 10, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> It nintendont how can they print money with very little effort.....
> 
> Keep recycling its old shit but with slighly better graphics.
> 
> ...


Thats kinda the problem with pokemon this era, not b/c new gen doesnt appeal as much as the older ones its b/c we seem to be ok with remakes for multiple reasons. To be fair it only makes GF lazier since all they have to do is upgrade the graphics and just keep the same story with a few new content. 2 Glasses of milk with only 1 cookie for $60.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Nov 10, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> like expected they did the bare minimum, no megas/gigantamax, no platinium content, they basicaly just made the game in 3d and called it  a day, this is the worst pokemon remake ever done imo.
> 
> they added no new mechanics or areas
> 
> ...


I wanna talk about ORAS there; when people were talking about "HoEnN rEmAkEs CoNfIrMeD" all those years ago, they were hoping for/expecting an Emerald remake, or at least for the remakes to take elements from Emerald - like what HGSS did. In those remakes, yeah the main Legendaries are Ho-Oh/Lugia, but it still incorporated the Eusine and Suicune plotline, Buena's radio show, the secret Unown messages, the Dragon Den quiz, and expanded on Crystal's Battle Tower (by copy/pasting Sinnoh's Battle Frontier, but still a goddamn Battle Frontier).

Compared to this, ORAS had...pretty much nothing from Emerald. It had fewer Trick Master puzzles than RS (6, compared to 8); it only worked in Rayquaza by shoehorning in a short postgame plot ("Delta Episode"), instead of managing to tie it into the main story by having Rayquaza calm down the respective titan or something; copied over the awful Battle Maison from XY instead of keeping RS's Tower or bothering to work in Emerald's Battle Frontier; no Gym Leader rematches; no Mirage Tower for the Claw/Root Fossils; no Emerald-exclusive areas like the Desert Underpass or expanded Safari Zone areas or Terra/Marine Cave; Team Magma's hideout is still in waterfront Lilycove instead of the volcanic Jagged Pass which makes no sense; fewer Trainers in Gyms compared to Emerald; no Trainer Hill.

Also, the Eon Flute was awarded far too late to be useful. Not only is using it and summoning the Lati slower than Fly's animation, but soaring around is a rather slow way to traverse the region; it's only really useful for Mirage spots, and if those are already done or you don't care, the Flute is worthless.
If it was given before you got HM02, then it'd have some use as the only way to 'quickly' get around the western part of Hoenn, but...no, it's given after the entire Groudon/Kyogre fiasco, long after HM02's been available.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Nov 10, 2021)

No Megas? No Platinum content?

HARD. PASS.

Goddamnit, Pokémon, third letdown in a row. You died for me in 2019, when Sword/Shied shat on everything that made this series interesting and enjoyable. This could've been a resurrection, but you fucked it up.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 10, 2021)

the lack of platinum content and the super-chibi aesthetic are pretty high hurdles for me to get over. I'll probably beat it quickly and never look back.

...though maybe the day 1 update has this content?

but at this rate of quality, I won't even bother with the eventual black and white remakes.


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 10, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> No Megas? No Platinum content?
> 
> HARD. PASS.
> 
> Goddamnit, Pokémon, third letdown in a row. You died for me in 2019, when Sword/Shied shat on everything that made this series interesting and enjoyable. This could've been a resurrection, but you fucked it up.



How did SW/SH was bad? Was the game rushed yes it was... and the "wild area" made no sense but if they did it correctly we could be heading in the right direction but the fact of the matter is pokemon went past it's prime... instead of adding new pokemon they need to focus on making a better story and widening the reigion 

ex.. GTA III / GTA IV / GTA Liberty City Stores/ GTA Lost and the Dammed and Ballot of Gay Tony

See what I did? Same reigion but different Story they need to focus more on story telling


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 10, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I wanna talk about ORAS there; when people were talking about "HoEnN rEmAkEs CoNfIrMeD" all those years ago, they were hoping for/expecting an Emerald remake, or at least for the remakes to take elements from Emerald - like what HGSS did. In those remakes, yeah the main Legendaries are Ho-Oh/Lugia, but it still incorporated the Eusine and Suicune plotline, Buena's radio show, the secret Unown messages, the Dragon Den quiz, and expanded on Crystal's Battle Tower (by copy/pasting Sinnoh's Battle Frontier, but still a goddamn Battle Frontier).
> 
> Compared to this, ORAS had...pretty much nothing from Emerald. It had fewer Trick Master puzzles than RS (6, compared to 8); it only worked in Rayquaza by shoehorning in a short postgame plot ("Delta Episode"), instead of managing to tie it into the main story by having Rayquaza calm down the respective titan or something; copied over the awful Battle Maison from XY instead of keeping RS's Tower or bothering to work in Emerald's Battle Frontier; no Gym Leader rematches; no Mirage Tower for the Claw/Root Fossils; no Emerald-exclusive areas like the Desert Underpass or expanded Safari Zone areas or Terra/Marine Cave; Team Magma's hideout is still in waterfront Lilycove instead of the volcanic Jagged Pass which makes no sense; fewer Trainers in Gyms compared to Emerald; no Trainer Hill.
> 
> ...


oras was still much better than this, they atleast used current generation graphics and mechanics and just becuase you didnt like the new episode or features they did exist and they added  some more mega evolutions which were all the rage back then. 

this one doesnt have sword or shield graphics or mechanics, doesnt have any new modified content or anything, they simply turned 2d into 3d and call it a day. this is still by far the worst pokemon remake i ever saw, heck pokemon lets go is a better remake overall than this, atleast they did some changes and made the game frash imo, this one its just empty.

Gamefreak didnt even bothered to develop this and it shows, they gave it to a studio and said see this game? make it 3d on the switch and they did, obviously they did what they were told and this is basicaly a barebones remake, its almost just a remaster tbh.


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 10, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> oras was still much better than this, they atleast used current generation graphics and mechanics and just becuase you didnt like the new episode or features they did exist and they added  some more mega evolutions which were all the rage back then.
> 
> this one doesnt have sword or shield graphics or mechanics, doesnt have any new modified content or anything, they simply turned 2d into 3d and call it a day. this is still by far the worst pokemon remake i ever saw, heck pokemon lets go is a better remake overall than this, atleast they did some changes and made the game frash imo, this one its just empty.
> 
> Gamefreak didnt even bothered to develop this and it shows, they gave it to a studio and said see this game? make it 3d on the switch and they did, obviously they did what they were told and this is basicaly a barebones remake, its almost just a remaster tbh.



Basically this....

Why make a new engine for pokemon and not use it ... I'm more excited got pokmon legends because that may be a day one purchase for me 

Pokemon let's go was a refreshing experience and that is how a remake should be made... I really enjoyed the adventrue and honestly lets' go was the better game (To Me) that Sword and Shield  since those games was rushed a bit... Sword and Shield have potential so they really need to follow up on a Sword and Shield 2

Shine Bright is basically their Zelda Link to the past basically.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 10, 2021)

I played this trash for five minutes. No day 1 patch can salvage this mess unless it deposits £60 into your bank as compensation for wasting 5 minutes of your time.

Destiny 2 has way better guns than this shit, I hope you die Nintendo.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 10, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> I played this trash for five minutes. No day 1 patch can salvage this mess unless it deposits £60 into your bank as compensation for wasting 5 minutes of your time.
> 
> Destiny 2 has way better guns than this shit, I hope you die Nintendo.


Nintendo loves you too


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 10, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> I played this trash for five minutes. No day 1 patch can salvage this mess unless it deposits £60 into your bank as compensation for wasting 5 minutes of your time.
> 
> Destiny 2 has way better guns than this shit, I hope you die Nintendo.


edgy


----------



## SG854 (Nov 10, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> edgy


He played it an Illegal copy for free and expects Nintendo to pay him 60.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> I played this trash for five minutes. No day 1 patch can salvage this mess unless it deposits £60 into your bank as compensation for wasting 5 minutes of your time.
> 
> Destiny 2 has way better guns than this shit, I hope you die Nintendo.



p1ngpong pirate and play pokemon that is a surprise,


----------



## DudderButter (Nov 10, 2021)

Expect the worse, get the worse. This is really sad, Gamefreak.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 10, 2021)

DudderButter said:


> Expect the worse, get the worse. This is really sad, Gamefreak.



Except Gamefreak didn't work on these two games.


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 10, 2021)

But seriously in all honesty people should be more open minded... is the remake lame yes only because for the older fans we played this years ago... but this game was made in 2006

So the majority of teens and little kids this is a new game for them. It's like link to the past I never played the gameboy version or the snes version and I'm enjoying it...

Hope it make sense.

@DudderButter 
Nothing is wrong with the game it's like Zelda Link to the past (same thing) the issue is most people who are older played this on DS so this game brings no new value but for new people this will be a new game and new experience...

Mario 3D Collection I never played Mario 64, Sunshine, and Galaxy so those are "new games" to me but for older people who played it in the past it will not be.


----------



## Spider_Man (Nov 10, 2021)

samcambolt270 said:


> Lol, yeah. Remake Gen 1 a third time. That'll go over well. Says the person who (in the exact same post) complains about quote "recycling its old shit but with slighly better graphics" only to follow it with how you would rather they reycle a slightly older shit with slightly better graphics... even though they literally already did on the exact same console XD


When did pokemon red/blue/green get remade.

As for recycling i guess you fail to see the remaiming games and how for example pokemon has no design anymore unlike the originals as said.

But yea i can see your point, but you missed the actual point referring to all nintendo titles.


----------



## gelderm (Nov 10, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> When did pokemon red/blue/green get remade.


Leaf Green - Fire Red and Let's Go


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 10, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> you missed the actual point referring to all nintendo titles.


That changes nothing about what I said even if you had said it, which you didn't. The entirety of your post was about pokemon, and even if you were referring to "all nintendo titles" (you weren't) it means literally nothing in regards to what I said.


----------



## Something whatever (Nov 10, 2021)

Yeah...I'm just getting SMT5 and Legends, this game is ass


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Nov 10, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> How did SW/SH was bad? Was the game rushed yes it was... and the "wild area" made no sense but if they did it correctly we could be heading in the right direction but the fact of the matter is pokemon went past it's prime... instead of adding new pokemon they need to focus on making a better story and widening the reigion
> 
> ex.. GTA III / GTA IV / GTA Liberty City Stores/ GTA Lost and the Dammed and Ballot of Gay Tony
> 
> See what I did? Same reigion but different Story they need to focus more on story telling


How was Sword/Shield bad? They removed Pokémon, and not even the updates put all of them back in; they got rid of useful moves like Hidden Power and Return and Signal Beam, among many others. They nerfed Aegislash's stats, a miserable first for the series. They removed the EXP Share item, and made shared EXP permanently on.

Pokémon's prime was Black/White 2, when they added a lot of cool features and didn't nerf anything.


----------



## City (Nov 10, 2021)

Nintendo is in serious trouble with all these leaks happening a lot earlier than the official date. Remember when publishers were threatening to cut off stores entirely if they dared to break the release date of one single day? Now main games get leaked several days, sometimes weeks, prior. This isn't looking good for them.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Nov 10, 2021)

SG854 said:


> He played it an Illegal copy for free and expects Nintendo to pay him 60.


Because you cant play full demo game. I bet if nintendo allow to put full demo play this worst remake pokemon will have 0 sales. The people expect to get a good pokemon and this go full derp shit from gamefreaks company, The nintendo seal of quality its a joke.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Nov 10, 2021)

SG854 said:


> He played it an Illegal copy for free and expects Nintendo to pay him 60.


He doesn't. It's clearly a joke (a bad one, but a joke nonetheless). He literally says quote "Destiny 2 has way better guns than this shit" about a game that has no guns. It's pretty clear he thinks he's being satirical and failing pretty hard.


----------



## DudderButter (Nov 11, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Except Gamefreak didn't work on these two games.


My mistake! I guess I'm just ultimately disappointed in everyone working with or for Nintendo.


----------



## theeternal92 (Nov 12, 2021)

I hated on the chibi art style. Still do, but playing it briefly made me kind of look past it since it plays like I remember with those nice qol additions. I hope this game is easy to mod, because I'll definitely be looking forward to what the community can do with this one.


----------

